# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  3D CAFE 1006, Nhà A1, 229 Phố Vọng, Hai Bà Trưng, Hà Nội

## MrKool1

*bạn sẽ mời người ấy đi ăn uống, xem phim ở đâu ???*
*(Phòng xem phim đôi trong không gian lãng mạn với nến, hoa hồng và bóng bay.)**Bạn yêu thích xem phim nhưng cần không gian riêng tư, yên tĩnh!*
*Bạn băn khoăn không biết nên đi đâu cùng người yêu dịp cuối tuần!*
*Bạn cần một nơi có không gian rộng để  tụ tập bạn bè, off CLB!*
*Bạn cần một nơi để tổ chức sinh nhật, vừa xem phim vừa ăn uống!**Hãy đến với “ 3D CAFE CENTER”:*
·      *Dịch vụ tại quán “ 3D CAFE CENTER”:*
-     Đồ uống giải khát, cà phê, sinh tố, nước trái cây …
-     Đồ ăn nhanh
-     Phòng chiếu phim 3D, HD dành cho *2* người, nhóm bạn hoặc cả gia đình.

*Xem phim phòng riêng tư 2 người chọn gói ( bao gồm: xem phim + 2 đồ uống + 1 bắp rang bơ + 1 hướng dương ) chỉ từ 120k đến 150k.*


·      *Dịch vụ “ 3D HOME”:*
-     Tư vấn và cung cấp các thiết bị phòng chiếu phim: đầu HD, ổ cứng, tivi 3D, tivi full HD … 
-     Nhận thi công, thiết kế phòng chiếu phim tại nhà ( home cinema).
-     Cung cấp phim chất lượng full HD cho khách theo yêu cầu.


_Tư vấn hotline: 0972792388 ( Mr Khánh)._



*Hệ thống**“ 3D CAFE CENTER”: link web:* http://3dcaphe.vn/
*Cơ sở Hai Bà Trưng: P1006, tầng 10, nhà chung cư A1, khu 229 Phố Vọng – 0485.898.622.*
*Cơ sở Thanh Xuân: 191 Khương Trung Mới – 0462.953.223.*
*Cơ sở Cầu Giấy: 51 Quan Hoa – 0485.898.577*

----------


## thuty

Quán này hay quá nhỉ

----------


## lehong812

Quán mình có nhu cầu nhập dừa xiêm về bán thì liên hệ e theo chữ ký nhé. Tks!

----------

